# mantis tiller woes



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

well its gardening time and i have this mantis tiller that i bought from a friend, it has problems where it does not want to rev up and instead bogs down, i put in new fuel lines, carb kit, new plug, but it still bogs down, when it runs it seems to run heavy on the gas, i took of the muffler and it had some gas in it,it has good compression, spark is ok, but i dont know wat is wrong, any ideas is helpful, it has an echo engine in it, with a zama carb, thanks for any help.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GlynnC (May 9, 2009)

While you had the muffler off, did you check the exhaust port for carbon build up?? Blocked exhaust port will make an engine run like you described.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Check the muffler itself, lotsa times the spark arrestor screen gets plugged up. Screen needs to be clean.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for the replyies guys, i checked the muffler and the screen they look all right, the exhust is clean, im thinking its more of an air leak on the carb, or the spacer, and mybe new gaskets might do the trick, any other ideas u guys have , please tell me , i need this mantis running to till my garden , and again thanks guys for the help.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What carb model no. did you clean/re-kit? Sounds a little like you got the metering lever a little too high.
If you have an air leak, it would be running lean.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi the carb is a ciu k27b 4ye i think the metering arm might be the trouble but i dont know the correct hight for it, i hope these numbers can help in figuring out the problem and again thanks for the help.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

joethefixitman said:


> hi the carb is a ciu k27b 4ye i think the metering arm might be the trouble but i dont know the correct hight for it, i hope these numbers can help in figuring out the problem and again thanks for the help.:thumbsup::thumbsup:



Re-install the old metering arm unless it was very worn as it has the proper height setting.Then with the engine running spray car/brake parts cleaner behind the carb and along all mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have an air leak and can take the appropriate action. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

If your time working on the carb is worth anything, it is cheaper to replace the carb. Carbs on those tiller are inexpensive.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi all well i got the tiller runnung by replacing the carb i think the high and low speed neeble seats were distorted so bad that it couldnt get the right flow, now it runs good at idle and runs good at high speed, thanks for the help guys , your ideas helped me a lot. :wave::wave:


----------

